# Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü



## Sniperxxxcool (1. August 2012)

*Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ich habe immer Probleme beim Befüllen. Irgendwie baut sich im System ein Druck auf und die Pumpe kann denn nicht überwinden. Evtl sind einfach zu viele Widerstände in der Leitung die die Luft verdichten und somit kann sie nicht richtig entweichen. 

Wenn ich den Pc einschalte, dann saugt die Laing schnell aber nur sehr wenig Wasser an und stangniert anschließend. Teilweise höre ich die Pumpe rattern und vibrieren, aber der AGB wird nicht leerer. Schalte ich den PC aus läuft ein Teil des Wassers wieder in den AGB. 

Grausam zu befüllen die Wakü. Wenn alles voll Wasser ist, dann läuft sie wieder problemlos. 

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (1. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hast du den Entlüftungsmodus der Pumpe an? Ist der AGB auf der richtigen Seite der Pumpe? Kannst du ihn vielleicht höher halten während des Befüllens?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ne Laing hat keinen Entlüftungsmodus .

Die Beschreibung deutet in der Tat darauf hin, dass du irgendwo Luft komprimierst. Wie Ist den der Aufbau momentan - Bilder?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (2. August 2012)

AGB- Laing- Laing - MOra 3 - Wasserfilter - Chipsatzkühler- Grafikkarte- Chipsatz kühler - Mosfet kühler - Cpu kühler-  AGB. 

ISt das System voll mit Wasser läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt. 

Habe den Effekt allerdings jedes mal beim Befüllen, seitdem ich so viele Komponenten installiert habe.  Allso scheidet ein verschmutzter Filter aus. Werde noch Bilder machen heute.

So, in meinen Systemprofil sind jetzt neue Fotos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Auf denen sieht man arg wenig.

War die Wasserkühlung vorher bereits gefüllt? 
Falls ja kann es sein, dass sich an Tiefpunkten Wasser gesammelt hat. Wenn du jetzt neues reinpumpst, kann es passieren, dass dies vor Luftblasen hergeschoben wird und dann in einer vertikalen Leitung hängt - und schon hast du (da in der abwärts dorthin führenden Leitung noch Luft ist) eine Nettoförderhöhe, gegen die die Pumpe arbeiten muss.

Sollte bei einer DDC aber keine Dimensionen annehmen, die ein Befüllen unmöglich machen. Zweites Problem, dass du deiner Beschreibung definitiv haben dürftest: Luft in der Pumpe. Solange die Pumpe nicht restlos mit Wasser gefüllt ist, bringt sie nicht ihre volle Leistung und ist dann sehr anfällig für obiges Problem. Schütteln der Pumpe, Schnippsen an Schläuchen, Pumpenneustarts, etc. sollte helfen. (Und "Luft ansaugen" sollte die Pumpe beim Einschalten überhaupt nicht können, dafür musst du schon Sorge tragen.)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

War vorher schon mal gefüllt. 

Selbst bei 2 Laings wurde der Wasserstand im AGB nicht weniger. Es war wirklich so als würden die Pumpen gegen einen unsichtbaren Widerstand arbeiten. Ich denke nicht, dass es an der Leistungsfähigkeit der Pumpen lag. Und falls doch, was würde ich den machen wenn ich nur ne Eheim oder sowas ähnliches hätte?

Ob Luft in der PUmpe war ist schwer zu sagen. Wenn die Laing immer nur 50 ml aus dem AGB saugt und dann aufhört............


----------



## loltheripper (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Mal selbst nachgeholfen in den (agb gepustet bis alle luft draußen ist)? 


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und falls doch, was würde ich den machen wenn ich* nur* ne Eheim oder sowas ähnliches hätte?


Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen? Nachdem was ich gelesen habe haben die eheims ein wenig mehr leistung als sone Laing.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Tatsächlich? 
link

So eine vielleicht, aber die ist mit Sicherheit nicht so gut für den normalen Wakü Pc geeignet. Link

In den AGB gepustet? Natürlich nicht. Weißt du wie groß mein System ist? Außerdem könnte dann die Druckluft bei beiden Anschlüssen durchströmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ob Luft in der PUmpe war ist schwer zu sagen.


 
Für gewöhnlich hört man das. Und wenn 50 ml in die Pumpe reinlaufen und weniger als 50 ml am andere rauskommen, kann sie auch nicht ganz leer sein.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Selbst wenn, dürfte das dann die Leistung so sehr drosseln?   Man kann es auch nicht beeinflussen wenn die Pumpe aufhört Wasser anzusaugen und ich den PC ausschalte dann läuft die Pumpe ja sowieso wieder leer.  Und selbst wenn nicht, dann dürfte das auch nicht das Problem sein, da ich den Pc 15 mal aus und eingeschaltet habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Also normalerweise sollte die Pumpe bei ausgeschaltetem PC nicht leerlaufen, oder du hast einen grundlegenden Fehler im System.
Und ja, Luft in der Pumpe hat einen massiven Einfluss auf die Förderleistung. Kreiselpumpen arbeiten in erster Linie mit Fliehkraft: Das Wasser wird im Rotor mitgerissen und drückt dabei nach außen. Machst du das gleiche mit Luft baut sich quasi gar kein Druck auf und das bißchen geht direkt wieder flöten, weil die Passgenauigkeit für Wasser gedacht ist und Luft einfach innerhalb der Pumpe von der Druck zur Saugseite wandern kann.
Deswegen: Pumpe nach Möglichkeit passiv restlos füllen und erst dann einschalten. Dann kann sie auch gegen hohen Widerstand Wasser bewegen und man bräuchte schon einen komplett abgeknickten Schlauch, um ein Befüllen unmöglich zu machen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Die Pumpe kann bei ausgeschalteten PC schon leerlaufen, da auch Wasser der Schwerkraft unterliegt. 

Die Pumpe wird vielleicht nicht bei jedem einschalten, aber mit Sicherheit mehrmals voll gewesen sein. Da bin ich mir sicher. Aber auch das half nicht, da sich irgendwo im System ein Druck aufgebaut hat. 

Ich meine wenn nach jedem Einschalten der Wasserstand sank, dann muss die Pumpe zwangsläufig mal voll gewesen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Und wohin soll das Wasser der Schwerkraft folgen? Ein Kreislauf ist normalerweise zu und luftfrei. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeiten, woanders hinzufließen und Luft in die Pumpe nachströmen lassen. (es sei denn, man hat den AGB komplett falsch positioniert oder nicht richtig entlüftet)

Wie dem auch sei: Eine mit Wasser gefüllte DDC sollte null Probleme haben, einen Kreislauf zu füllen. Selbst (m)eine Eheim schafft sowas. Wenn du der Meinung bist, Luft ausschließen zu können und keine Knicke hast, dann muss irgend ein Kühler zu 100% verstopft sein.


----------



## Brutek (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Was ist mit deinem Wasserfilter?
Den schon mal ausgebaut/gesäubert?
Habe seit Jahren eine Wasserkühlung verbaut und durch zig Systemwechsel kann ich dir sagen, das deine Pumpe Luft drin hat und kein Wasser.
Du solltest den Kreislauf öffnen und in die Schläuche pusten.
Dann wirst du feststellen, das sich dort kein Widerstand aufgebaut hat, sondern die Pumpe einfach Luft gezogen hat.
Bei meiner Aquastream reicht es sogar einfach das NT zu überbrücken und dann auf den Schläuchen zu drücken.
Nach ca. 10 Sekunden ist sie dann selbstständig lauffähig.
Wenn doch etwas verstopft ist, musst du es eben mit der Null-Methode ausloten. (Wenn es aber vorher lief, wird das weniger der Fall sein)
Gruß


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Und wohin soll das Wasser der Schwerkraft folgen? Ein Kreislauf ist normalerweise zu und luftfrei. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeiten, woanders hinzufließen und Luft in die Pumpe nachströmen lassen. (es sei denn, man hat den AGB komplett falsch positioniert oder nicht richtig entlüftet)



Natürlich meinte ich damit ein teilweise gefülltes System, so wie man es beim und während dem Befüllen vorfindet. Der AGB ist bei mir der höchste Punkt im System. Beim Befüllen läuft das Wasser deshalb schon fast automatisch zu den Pumpen. Da der AGB während dem Befüllen nie ganz leer lief kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Pumpe voll Wasser war. Auf jeden Fall hat sie zu keiner Zeit Luft angesaugt. 



> dann muss irgend ein Kühler zu 100% verstopft sein.


Dann würde die Wakü nicht perfekt laufen nachdem sie gefüllt wurde. Wie gesagt das Problem besteht nur beim Befüllen. 




> Was ist mit deinem Wasserfilter?
> Den schon mal ausgebaut/gesäubert?



Er wurde schonmal gegen einen Neuen ausgetauscht. 



> Habe seit Jahren eine Wasserkühlung verbaut und durch zig Systemwechsel kann ich dir sagen, das deine Pumpe Luft drin hat und kein Wasser.


Und wo kommt dann die Luft her? Aus dem AGB mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Und wenn die Pumpe nach jedem Einschalten 50 ml Wasser angesaugt hat, dann muss sie nach 5 mal einschalten ja zwangsläufig mal Voll sein. 


Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte war die Idee von ruyven_macaran. Die Wakü ist teilweise gefüllt und somit muss die Pumpe die ganzen Wasser-Luft-Wasser-Luft Anteile durch das System pusten. Das scheint sie nicht geschafft zu haben. Was aber merkwürdig ist bei 2 Laings. Eigentlich müsste dann das Problem allzeit bekannt sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2012)

Jo so stell ich mir das auch am ehesten vor, meine AS kämpft auch immer beim befühlen, wenn noch zu viel Luft im Kreislauf ist, bei mir hilft dann immer den Pc etwas in Schräglage zu versetzen oder wie beschrieben auf den Schläuchen rumzudrücken. ^^


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Aber dass ich bei 2 laings so ein Theater beim Befüllen habe ist ja schon krass. 

Wenn ich mal ne günstige PUmpe in Ebay schieße dann werde ich damit anfangen Radiator und Pc getrennt zu füllen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und wenn die Pumpe nach jedem Einschalten 50 ml Wasser angesaugt hat, dann muss sie nach 5 mal einschalten ja zwangsläufig mal Voll sein.



Wenn das bei meiner Eheim so einfach wäre, wäre ich glücklich... Und bei der liegt der Auslass noch oben und der Einlass unten, nicht umgekehrt wie bei den meisten Laing-Installationen.



> Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte war die Idee von ruyven_macaran. Die Wakü ist teilweise gefüllt und somit muss die Pumpe die ganzen Wasser-Luft-Wasser-Luft Anteile durch das System pusten. Das scheint sie nicht geschafft zu haben. Was aber merkwürdig ist bei 2 Laings.


 
Wie gesagt: Als alleinige Ursache scheidet das nahezu aus, denn du müsstest insgesamt auf 6-8 m Wassersäule kommen. Soviel nach oben führende Schläuche hast du vermutlich nicht einmal im System und selbst wenn, wären sie nicht alle exakt randvoll, während alle absteigenden Abschnitte 100% leer sind.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Wie gesagt: Als alleinige Ursache scheidet das nahezu aus, denn du müsstest insgesamt auf 6-8 m Wassersäule kommen. Soviel nach oben führende Schläuche hast du vermutlich nicht einmal im System und selbst wenn, wären sie nicht alle exakt randvoll, während alle absteigenden Abschnitte 100% leer sind.



Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage an was es dann liegt?


----------



## loltheripper (4. August 2012)

Er will ja nirgends rein pusten da er meint die wakü zu schlecht verschraubt zu haben.
 Ich hab meine schonmal mit dem kompressor durch gepustet und sie ist und bleibt immer noch dicht.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Jo so stell ich mir das auch am ehesten vor, meine AS kämpft auch immer beim befühlen, wenn noch zu viel Luft im Kreislauf ist, bei mir hilft dann immer den Pc etwas in Schräglage zu versetzen oder wie beschrieben auf den Schläuchen rumzudrücken. ^^


 
muss beim befüllen auch die schläuche etwas massieren ,aber das hilft wirklich.....


----------



## LokidS (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hallo und einen schönen guten Tag,

ich hoffe das ich dir evtl. weiter helfen kann. Ich habe eine recht grosse extrene Wakü auf Grund der eigentlichen netto Födermenge ( Steighöhe = Bar )
schafft meine Pumpe es nie das komplette System alleine zu befüllen. *ACHTUNG :* Die befüllmethode die ich vorschlage geht *NUR*
wenn du deine Kühlung betreibst *OHNE* das der PC Strom bekommt. Nicht das dir nach her wegen Überhitzung etwas abraucht.
Ich kann meine Wakü komplett betreiben ohne das der PC an ist.

Da ich mir früher immer so elend einen abgequält habe, habe ich irgendwann wann zu einer anderen Befüllmethode gegriffen.

1.) Kaufe dir eine Stadart Teichpumpe die um die 800-1000 Ltr pro Stunde fördert. Diese sollte so ausehen. Da ich 13/19 mm Schläuche verwende passen diese auch genau auf den Pumpen Stutzen.
Messner eco-Tec2 Filterpumpe bei aqua-pond24.de

Günstige kriegst du im Baumarkt für um die 50 euro.


In meine Kühlung passen 4 Liter Flüssigkeit rein.

Dann nehme ich mir einen ganz ganz sauberen Putzeimer und befülle diesen mit 5Liter Fertigmische.
Die Teichpumpe ( so genannte Tauchpumpe )kommt in den Eimer sowie das andere Ende vom Schlauch. 
Dann lässt du deine interne Pumpe mit laufen. ( *ACHTUNG :* Alle Luken dicht machen !! AGB,Entlüftungsventile usw.  verschließen )

Das wäre mein Vorschlag , ich weis natürlich nicht ob es bei dir so um zu setzen ist, da ich in der Mitte zwischen PC und externer
Kühlung Kuplungen habe die mir ein einfaches verschließen nach der Befüllung ermöglichen.  ( über dem Eimer )    

So bekomme ich meine Kühlung mit nur wenig Luft im System befüllt. Wenn ich das System dann geschlossen betreibe wird wie gewohnt das System nach 1 Stunde nahe zu Luftfrei sein.
Anschließend starte ich den PC dazu und die Wärme erledigt den rest um den Luftteufel den Gar aus zu machen 

Und wie hier jemand so weise sagte ( Schäuche massieren bringt es ) 


Grüsse Loki


Edit: 16:37 Uhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehangen , ich kriege mein System  leider nicht mal getrennt befüllt. Da die Luft in den Schläuchen zwischen PC und WaKü zu viel  Wiederstand bilden , so das die Pumpe
auch dort überfordert ist. Ich habe mir teils echt die Haare gerauft .  Ich muss aber dazu sagen das dies mein erster Modding Wakü versuch war,  und ich heute einiges anders machen würde.

Grüsse Loki


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Er will ja nirgends rein pusten da er meint die wakü zu schlecht verschraubt zu haben.
> Ich hab meine schonmal mit dem kompressor durch gepustet und sie ist und bleibt immer noch dicht.


Glaubst du, ich kann stärker pusten als zwei Laings?

@LokidS
Da ist es einfacher den Radiator und den PC getrennt zu füllen, aber ich werd mir deinen Vorschlag mal merken. 


Kann ja mal die Schläuche ein wenig massieren, aber da muss ich dann aufpassen, dass meine Freundin nicht neidisch wird auf die Wakü.


----------



## Alex89 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Meine Laing tut sich beim Füllen auch recht schwer bis sie selber keine Luft mehr drinnen hat... dann gehts ruckzuck... 
Ich denke auch dass bei dir imma noch ein wenig Luft drin ist und das bremst ne Laing doch recht stark... 

Das Vid von Bundymania zeigt dies recht gut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNmAklCOxc

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Und ab wann hat die Laing keine Luft mehr drinnen?

Edit: Warum haben eigentlich schon so viele ein Avater von South park?


----------



## LokidS (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Edit: 16:37 Uhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehangen , ich kriege mein System   leider nicht mal getrennt befüllt. Da die Luft in den Schläuchen  zwischen PC und WaKü zu viel  Wiederstand bilden , so das die Pumpe
auch dort überfordert ist. Ich habe mir teils echt die Haare gerauft .   Ich muss aber dazu sagen das dies mein erster Modding Wakü versuch war,   und ich heute einiges anders machen würde.

Grüsse Loki


----------



## Alex89 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und ab wann hat die Laing keine Luft mehr drinnen?
> 
> Edit: Warum haben eigentlich schon so viele ein Avater von South park?


Also ich hörs bei mir imma am Geräusch... ist die Laing leise, ist keine Luft mehr drin oda kein Wasser xD

PS: SouthPark Avatar = lässig


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Also ich hörs bei mir imma am Geräusch... ist die Laing leise, ist keine Luft mehr drin oda kein Wasser xD
> 
> PS: SouthPark Avatar = lässig



Wenn es danach geht, dann hab ich nie Luft in der Laing.


----------



## loltheripper (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Glaubst du, ich kann stärker pusten als zwei Laings?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kreiselpumpen arbeiten in erster Linie  mit Fliehkraft: Das Wasser wird im Rotor mitgerissen und drückt dabei  nach außen. Machst du das gleiche mit Luft baut sich quasi gar kein  Druck auf und das bißchen geht direkt wieder flöten, weil die  Passgenauigkeit für Wasser gedacht ist und Luft einfach innerhalb der  Pumpe von der Druck zur Saugseite wandern kann.


 
Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Bloß, dass in der Pumpe mit Sicherheit keine Luft mehr war, weil sie definitiv luftblasenfreies Wasser angesaugt hat. 

Also nochmal.  Glaubst du, ich kann stärker pusten als zwei Laings?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. August 2012)

Also wenn deine 2 Laings es nicht schaffen ist noch massig luft in den Pumpen oder du hast nen dichten Kühler oder Radi.  Meine Eheim 1046 hat keine Probs mein System zu befüllen und das mit einem EK Supreme + 2 Grakakühler + 2 Mora2lt also sollten deine Pumpen das locker schaffen. Puste mal rein wenn du es nicht schaffst durch zu Pusten ist was verstopft.


----------



## Alex89 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also wenn deine 2 Laings es nicht schaffen ist noch massig luft in den Pumpen oder du hast nen dichten Kühler oder Radi.  Meine Eheim 1046 hat keine Probs mein System zu befüllen und das mit einem EK Supreme + 2 Grakakühler + 2 Mora2lt also sollten deine Pumpen das locker schaffen. Puste mal rein wenn du es nicht schaffst durch zu Pusten ist was verstopft.


 


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bloß, dass in der Pumpe mit Sicherheit keine Luft mehr war, weil sie definitiv luftblasenfreies Wasser angesaugt hat.
> 
> Also nochmal.  Glaubst du, ich kann stärker pusten als zwei Laings?



Er hat aber gesagt dass sein Kreislauf seitdem er vollständig entlüftet ist tadellos funktioniert?

Ich machs beim befüllen immer so:
- AGB randvoll
- Schlauch an Kühler nach Laing lösen und leicht runter sodass das Wasser ausm AGB durch die Pumpe bis dahin Läuft und das Stück luftfrei ist
- Schlauch wieder ran und Pumpe einschalten
-> entlüftet ruckzuck und drückt Luft durch

Was ich bei meiner Laing auch schon mal hatte: Schlauch vor und nach Pumpe voll mit Kühlmittel ABER Pumpe war noch mit Luft voll... konnte nicht nach oben raus -> eingeschalten und gewundert warum die son Krach macht und nix passiert... seither mach ichs mit meiner oben beschriebenen Methode ohne Probs 

Wasser verhält sich manchmal lustig und unverständlich  bin trotzdem der Meinung dass deine Pumpen nich ganz luftfrei waren 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Und was heist tadellos? 
Wie ist der Durchfluss? 
Bei 2 Laings muss es im AGB richtig abgehen, wenn da nur ein Rinnsal rein geht ist trotzdem was dicht auch wenns "tadellos" funktioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Selbst wenn er nur 30 l/h damit erreicht, würde das immer noch bedeuten, dass der Kreislauf durchlässig ist. Befüllen würde dann ggf. lange dauern, aber es wäre möglich, denn Engstellen haben bei langsam fließenden Wasser keinen Einfluss mehr - sie können also nur schnelle Bewegungen bremsen, aber nicht alles blocken. Das geht nur mit vollständiger Verstopfung oder mit statischem Gegendruck, der größer ist, als die maximale Förderhöhe der Pumpe - hier also min. 6-8 Meter Wassersäule, wenn die Dual DDC ihre Nennleistung bringt.


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ich hab mir zum befüllen meiner WaKü extra ein 4pin Molex Netzteil gekauft. Damit ist der Rechner aus und ich habe genug zeit die WaKü zu befüllen. Habe nämlich genau die gleichen Probleme, das die Laing zu anfangs gar kein Wasser ansaugt und nur rum rattert. ich hab die 90Watt Variante.
Hier der Link zum Artikel: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Externe Netzteile

Damit hätteste genug Zeit sie zu befüllen, ohne das der Prozessor oder andere Komponenten überhitzen. 

http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/1_90w2.jpg

http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/3_liefer.jpg


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> eingeschalten und gewundert warum die son Krach macht und nix passiert...



Bei mir passiert aber was. Wie ich schon 3 mal erwähnt habe. Die Pumpe saugt 50 ml Wasser und stagniert anschließend. Das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich mein System überhaupt befüllen konnte.  
Also kann keine Luft drinnen gewesen sein. Wo sollte sie den auch herkommen?



> Damit hätteste genug Zeit sie zu befüllen, ohne das der Prozessor oder andere Komponenten überhitzen.


Das ist zwar schön, aber hilft mir bei meinen Problem kein bisschen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er nur 30 l/h damit erreicht, würde das immer noch bedeuten, dass der Kreislauf durchlässig ist. Befüllen würde dann ggf. lange dauern, aber es wäre möglich, denn Engstellen haben bei langsam fließenden Wasser keinen Einfluss mehr - sie können also nur schnelle Bewegungen bremsen, aber nicht alles blocken. Das geht nur mit vollständiger Verstopfung oder mit statischem Gegendruck, der größer ist, als die maximale Förderhöhe der Pumpe - hier also min. 6-8 Meter Wassersäule, wenn die Dual DDC ihre Nennleistung bringt.


 
Es wäre aber trotzdem nicht normal für 2Laing.

PS. Ich seh grad der hat Schnellverschlüsse da kanns natürlich sein das der Durchfluss sehr leidet.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Der Durchfluss passt schon, keine Sorge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wo sollte sie den auch herkommen?



nochdrinnsein™




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> PS. Ich seh grad der hat Schnellverschlüsse da kanns natürlich sein das der Durchfluss sehr leidet.


 
Wie gesagt: Strömungshindernisse reduzieren nur den maximal möglichen Durchfluss, aber sie können keinen Minimaldurchfluss (wie er zum Befüllen reicht) verhindern.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> nochdrinnsein™



Das würde bedeuten, dass die Pumpe zwar das Wasser aber nicht die Luft weiterbefördert hat. Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ja.
..


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Wenn das so ist, dann könnte ich ja rein theoretisch noch immer Luft in der PUmpe haben obwohl die Wakü jetzt schon seit 20 stunden läuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei ner Laing ist (und bei jemandem, der freiwillig eine zweite DDC nutzt), aber bei einer Eheim wäre das theoretisch denkbar - aber da würde ich es sofort höhren und sie nie solange laufen lassen. Tut dem Lager schließlich alles andere als gut.


----------



## Uter (5. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bloß, dass in der Pumpe mit Sicherheit keine Luft mehr war, weil sie definitiv luftblasenfreies Wasser angesaugt hat.


 Das sagt gar nichts über den Zustand in der Pumpe aus.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert aber was. Wie ich schon 3 mal erwähnt habe. Die Pumpe saugt 50 ml Wasser und stagniert anschließend. Das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich mein System überhaupt befüllen konnte.
> Also kann keine Luft drinnen gewesen sein. Wo sollte sie den auch herkommen?


 Vermutlich ist Luft in ihr. Mit einem Deckel mit min. 3 Gewinden lässt sich eine Laing deutlich einfacher befüllen. Ich persönlich wollte keine Laing ohne einen solchen Deckel fluten müssen.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass die Pumpe zwar das Wasser aber nicht die Luft weiterbefördert hat. Ist das dein Ernst?


 Natürlich ist das so, die Pumpe ist schließlich auf Wasser und nicht auf Luft ausgelegt.  (Kleine Luftmengen kann sie bewegen, nur bei größeren Mengen kann der Drang der Luft aufzusteigen stärker sein als die Pumpe.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei ner Laing ist (und bei jemandem, der freiwillig eine zweite DDC nutzt), aber bei einer Eheim wäre das theoretisch denkbar - aber da würde ich es sofort höhren und sie nie solange laufen lassen. Tut dem Lager schließlich alles andere als gut.


 Meiner Erfahrung nach muss man eine Laing einmal halbwegs voll bekommen, dann geht es recht schnell, wenn man das aber nicht schafft, dann kann es ewig dauern (im schlimmsten Fall bis die Pumpe überhitzt).


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> (Kleine Luftmengen kann sie bewegen, nur bei größeren Mengen kann der Drang der Luft aufzusteigen stärker sein als die Pumpe



Wo will die Luft den hinsteigen?

Das heißt ich habe 0 Chance festzustellen ob es an der Luft liegt. Oder ob ich Luft in der Pumpe habe. Es gibt immer nur Vermutungen. Und selbst wenn die Pumpe schon einen Liter Wasser angsaugt hat kann noch immer Luft in ihr sein..........  Auf die Luft könnte man also so ziemlich alles schieben und es gibt keine Chance ihr zu entkommen.


----------



## LokidS (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein total bescheuerte Frage, bitte verstehe das nun nicht verkehrt.Das ist nicht fresch gemeint oder so .....
Hast evtl. vor kurzen die Pumpen ausgebaut zu reinigungs zwecken ? 
Und diese so montiert das die gegeneinander arbeiten ? So schwer kann es nicht sein eine WaKü zu befüllen.
Ich dachte immer ich hätte mit meiner WaKü schon die A-Karte zwecks befüllen.

Grüsse Loki


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Sehe ich wie Loki, da ist etwas falsch angeschlossen. Eventuell Schläuche verwechselt, ist mit auch schon mit einem Mora und externe Schnellverschlüsse passiert, danach ging garnix mehr.


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Also ich habe in etwa die selbe Konstelation wie Du.

AGB- 2 Laing in Reihe- GPU-CPU-MB-Coolgate 480-Mora 3

Bei mir saugen die Pumpen so schnell, das ich mit dem Nachfüllen nicht hinterher komme 
Wenn ich bei mir den AGB befülle läuft das Wasser fast bis zum Cpu-Kühler ohne das die Pumpe läuft.

Allerdings habe ich mir bei AT dieses NT zum Entlüften bestellt ohne den Rechner selbst zu starten. Man will ja schließlich keine Defekte Hardware.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 90 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 90 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker 84011

Mit diesem NT läuft der fast entlüftete Kreislauf noch 24 Stunden weiter.

Was aber auch Probleme beim Entlüften/Befüllen macht ist ein verbauter Filter wie bei Dir.

Und Bitte deine Verschlauchung nochmals prüfen. 
Was auch arge Probleme verursachen kann ( war bei mir so  nach dem ersten Zusammenbau) das der CPU-Kühler falsch angeschlossen wurde. 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

> Das ist nicht fresch gemeint oder so ....


keine Sorge, ich bin um jede Idee dankbar. 



> Und diese so montiert das die gegeneinander arbeiten ?


Nein, keine sorge. Außerdem habe ich es mit einer Pumpe ebenfalls schon mal probiert. 



> ist mit auch schon mit einem Mora und externe Schnellverschlüsse passiert,


Wusste gar nicht, dass man da was falsch anschließen kann?

Ansonsten ist mit Sicherheit alles richtig angeschlossen.

Was mir gerade einfällt. Es kann keine Luft in der Pumpe sein. Warum? Weil das Wasser wieder zurück in den AGB schießt/gedrückt wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann muss sich im System ein Druck aufgebaut haben und der baut sich nur auf wenn die Pumpen ordentlich funktionieren. 

Hab mich nämlich gerade daran erinnert, dass mir einmal beim Abschalten des PC´s der AGB übergelaufen ist.


----------



## Schmidde (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hast du schon mal versucht die Pumpe beim befüllen zu schüttlen/dagegen  zu klopfen oder so zu drehen dass der Ausgang der Pumpe nach oben zeigt?  Dann könnte evtl die Luft die noch in der Pumpe ist besser entweichen.


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Dein System hat soviel Fehler. Da würde nur neu bauen helfen.
Der AGB muss am höchsten Punkt montiert werden damit er nicht überläuft bei still stand oder schnell verschlossen werden damit die Luft im AGB nicht entweichen kann.


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Überlaufen? Haste da ein Berg beim einfüllen drauf gemacht, erklär mir das mal logisch, wie kann ein System überlaufen, wenn es richtig angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Habt ihr meinen Beitrag überhaupt gelesen? Wenn ja dann dürfte euch das Wort DRUCK aufgefallen sein. 

@FlasherBasher
 Mein AGB ist der Höchste Punkt im System. 
Nenn mir einen Fehler den mein System hat?


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Befüllschraube am AGB nicht ordentlich angezogen 

Mit dem Druck im Sys muss ich Sniper recht geben, der is schon ordentlich.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



ludscha schrieb:


> Befüllschraube am AGB nicht ordentlich angezogen


 
Gar nicht angezogen weil ein Trichter drinnen steckte und ich während dem laufenden PC den AGB aufgefüllt habe.


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Gar nicht angezogen weil ein Trichter drinnen steckte und ich während dem laufenden PC den AGB aufgefüllt habe.



Ich habe daraus gelernt und fülle nur im laufendem Zustand nach.

Wobei ich noch anfügen muss das mein AGB etwas schwieriger zu befüllen ist als deine WaKü.


----------



## Elvis3000 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

wenn der wasserkreislauf mal geschlossen  ist, kann der agb doch gar nicht überlaufen.ausser du hast ein fettes  luftpolster drin oder irgendwo wird luft gezogen.der agb muß auch nicht zwingend der höchste punkt sein.wo hast du den das gelesen?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> wenn der wasserkreislauf mal geschlossen  ist, kann der agb doch gar nicht überlaufen.ausser du hast ein fettes  luftpolster drin oder irgendwo wird luft gezogen.der agb muß auch nicht zwingend der höchste punkt sein.wo hast du den das gelesen?


 
Ich habs nirgends gelesen. Der Meinung ist nur FlasherBasher. 

Da ich die Probleme während dem Befüllen hatte, hatte ich natürlich noch Luft in den Leitungen. 


@ludscha
Ich habe auch daraus gelernt und fülle deshalb NICHT mehr bei Laufenden Zustand nach. Bevor der PC eingeschaltet wird verschließe ich den AGB ganz doll.


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Warum läuft der AGB dann voll wenn dein System keine Fehler hat ?


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Sind die Bilder in deinem Sysprofil aktuell bzw. ist die Verschlauchung noch so wie rechts oben in dem Bild ?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Alles aktuell. 

@FlasherBasher

Der AGB läuft nach dem ausschalten voll weil sich ein DRUCK bildet beim Befüllen.


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Was mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gefällt ist deine Verschlauchung im Case. 

Weil ich nicht sehe wie und in welcher Reihenfolge du die Komponenten verschlaucht hast.

Es ist nicht Böse gemeint, ich möchte nur Helfen dein Problem zu lösen.

Sie dir bitte mein Sysprofil an und dir wird an der Verschlauchung was auffallen.

Eine Frage die mich noch brennend Interessiert ist, wo läuft bei dir das Wasser in den Mora Oben oder unten ?


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

mal eine andere Sache, wie oder durch was, kann sich Druck aufbauen? Druck baut sich meiner Meinung nach, durch Hitze auf und oder durch Stau. Hitzedruck wird meist durch den AGB wieder abgebaut. Druck durch Stau behebt man, wenn man den Fehler, der meist durch falsche Installation entsteht beseitigt. Bei einem normalen Durchfluss, läuft Wasser nur ins AGB zurück, wenn Luft in der Leitung ist. In meinem System kann ich die Pumpen mit offenem oder auch geschlossenem AGB laufen lassen, da läuft nix über. Problematisch wird es, wenn sich die Düse bei einigen CPU-Kühlern zusetzen, dann kommt es auch zu Verstopfungen, das geht aber langsam und ist an dem Durchfluss zu erkennen, auch das kann man schnell beseitigen, so dass das System wieder mit normalem Druck arbeitet.


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Weisst du welchen Druck zwei Laing DDC erzeugen ?? 

So wie es aussieht nicht 

Ich hab nen Durchfluss von fast 190 Litern bei nem Druck von ca. 0,6 Bar .


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

und woran kannst Du das erkennen?


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Was erkennen ??


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

ob ich weiß, wieviel Druck zwei DDC aufbauen. Im übrigen habe ich auch zwei Laing laufen, aber nur einen Durchfluss von 114l/h. Was hat das mit Druck in einem Kreislauf zutun und vor allem, wie erkennst Du den Druck?


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hatte mir mal rein aus Interesse an ein Luftdruckmanometer eine G1/4 Verschlussschraube dran gelötet und an die Befüllung des AGB angeschraubt 

Du hast im Post 64 in deiner Ausführung nicht Unrecht, aber ich glaube das er irgendwo ein Luftblase drinen hat die Ihm nach dem ausschalten den AGB volldrückt.


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

abschließend zu sagen, Druck muss da sein, sonst würde sich im Schlauch nix bewegen. Überschüssiger Druck nur durch Hitze oder Stau verbunden mit Verstopfung. Egal wieviel Durchfluss, Druck oder nicht, das System muss kühl bleiben und funktionieren, dann macht eine Wakü auch Spass, meine Meinung.


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## LokidS (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

In dein System kann man wirklich etwas schwer rein schauen.
Warscheinlich werde ich nun wieder etwas sagen was du schon längst versucht hast , aber ich kann nicht wiederstehen 

Hast du mal geschaut ob sich nicht die Schläuche am Radi oder an den Waterblocks verdreht haben ? So das ein knickt
entstanden ist ? Dann wäre es auch klar warum du das Problem hast. Ich habe gesehen das du deine Schläuche mit einem 
Knickschutz gesleevt hast . Mal das komplette sleeve bzw. den Schlauch da runter kontrolliert ? Ob da nicht ein knick i-wo
zwichen ist ? 


Grüsse Loki

PS: Auf diesen Pic ist mein linker AGB auch komplett voll . Das ist aber wenn die in Reihe geschaltet werden normal.
Und glaubt mir da kann was über laufen


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wo will die Luft den hinsteigen?


Nach oben, von wo die Pumpen normal ansagen, also entgegen der Pumprichtung. 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Das heißt ich habe 0 Chance festzustellen ob es an der Luft liegt. Oder ob ich Luft in der Pumpe habe. Es gibt immer nur Vermutungen. Und selbst wenn die Pumpe schon einen Liter Wasser angsaugt hat kann noch immer Luft in ihr sein..........  Auf die Luft könnte man also so ziemlich alles schieben und es gibt keine Chance ihr zu entkommen.


 Wenn das System nicht zu 100% verstopft ist, dann liegt es an Luft im System, das wurde aber auch schon mehrfach geschrieben.
Ja, auch wenn etwas Wasser durch die Pumpe geflossen ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Pumpe luftleer ist. Einige Möglichkeiten die Luft aus der Pumpe zu bekommen wurden auch schon genannt. Vermutlich macht die 2. Laing das Befüllen aber nicht leichter sondern noch schwieriger. 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt. Es kann keine Luft in der Pumpe sein. Warum? Weil das Wasser wieder zurück in den AGB schießt/gedrückt wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann muss sich im System ein Druck aufgebaut haben und der baut sich nur auf wenn die Pumpen ordentlich funktionieren.
> 
> Hab mich nämlich gerade daran erinnert, dass mir einmal beim Abschalten des PC´s der AGB übergelaufen ist.


 Achso, die Pumpen bauen einen so starken Druck auf, dass sich die Schläuche so weit dehnen, dass beim Ausschalten der Pumpen so viel Wasser zurückgedrückt wird, dass der AGB überläuft. Meinst du nicht auch, dass aufsteigende und komprimierte Luft eine bessere Erklärung sind?

btw: Bitte keine Doppelposts, wenn dir noch etwas einfällt, dann klick bitte auf "Bearbeiten".


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hi Loki,
erklär mir doch mal bitte, den Sinn von 2 AGB's in einem System, die in Reihe geschaltet sind. Das einer davon voll und überlaufen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wo will die Luft den hinsteigen?



Sie steigt gar nicht, sie bleibt einfach in der Mitte der Pumpe sitzen, während diese primär das Wasser bewegt (davon aber halt nur wenig bis gar nicht, weil sie mit soviel Luft im Rotor kaum Leistung hat.)



> Das heißt ich habe 0 Chance festzustellen ob es an der Luft liegt. Oder ob ich Luft in der Pumpe habe. Es gibt immer nur Vermutungen. Und selbst wenn die Pumpe schon einen Liter Wasser angsaugt hat kann noch immer Luft in ihr sein..........  Auf die
> Luft könnte man also so ziemlich alles schieben und es gibt keine Chance ihr zu entkommen.



Also erstmal hört man es normalerweise, wenn auch nur geringe Mengen Luft in einer Pumpe sind. Dann hast du auch noch einen transparenten Deckel und solltest demnach nachgucken können. Zu guter letzt müsste es bei zwei Pumpen theoretisch möglich sein, mit der einen die Luft aus der anderen zu strömen. Das Problem bei einer zu entlüftenden Kreiselpumpe ist, dass sie eben mit Fliehkraft arbeitet - und dichtes Wasser wird stärker nach außen gedrückt (und damit gepumpt), als leichte Luft (die bleibt sitzen). Im perfekten Idealzustand würde so gar keine Luft entweichen, in der Praxis wird sie halt noch relativ gut durch Verwirbelungen,... mitgerissen. Trotzdem muss man die Pumpe meist ein paar mal ein-/ausschalten. Dabei passiert folgendes: Durch Anhalten des Rotors fehlt das trennenden Moment, dass die Luft bislang im inneren der Pumpe konzentriert hat und so verhinderte, dass sie zum Auslass kam. Zeitgleich ist das Wasser im Kreislauf aber noch in Bewegung und kann die Pumpe so durchspülen. (Zusätzlich bekommt die Luft die Möglichkeit, sich zu sammeln und wird dann ggf. beim anlaufen auf einen Schlag rausgedrückt.)
Mit zwei Pumpen müsste man den Effekt eigentlich ins extreme steigern können, in dem man eine zeitlang nur eine laufen lässt und dann nur die andere.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man da was falsch anschließen kann?



Find ich auch merkwürdig. Aus Sicht des Kreislaufes besteht ein Mora aus ein paar Metern paralleler Rohrschlaufen - und Rohr hat keine Vorzugsrichtung.



> Was mir gerade einfällt. Es kann keine Luft in der Pumpe sein. Warum? Weil das Wasser wieder zurück in den AGB schießt/gedrückt wird. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann muss sich im System ein Druck aufgebaut haben und der baut sich nur auf wenn die Pumpen ordentlich funktionieren.
> 
> Hab mich nämlich gerade daran erinnert, dass mir einmal beim Abschalten des PC´s der AGB übergelaufen ist.


 
Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Information, denn das würde wirklich auf ein Luftpolster vor einer Verstopfung hinweisen.
Frage:
- Wie lange hast du der Pumpe Zeit gegeben, weiter zu versuchen, Wasser in der Kreislauf zu pumpen?
- Hast du eine Möglichkeit, den Durchfluss zu messen?




ludscha schrieb:


> Weisst du welchen Druck zwei Laing DDC erzeugen ??
> 
> So wie es aussieht nicht
> 
> Ich hab nen Durchfluss von fast 190 Litern bei nem Druck von ca. 0,6 Bar .


 
Messwert? 
Endlich mal was handfestes, als immer nur anhand von Diagrammen rumraten. (wobei die wohl ganz gut passen: 0,3 bar für eine DDC bei 200 l/h)


----------



## ludscha (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Messwert?


Ja, ist ein Messwert .

Wie Du in Post 68 lesen kannst hab ich damals etwas rumgebastelt aus Neugierde  aber Fotos hatte ich leider keine gemacht 


Ich würde Sniper Vorschlagen neu zu verschlauchen und zwar so :

AGB-Pumpen-GPU-CPU-Mora und mit dem Wasser unten am stehenden Radi rein, oben raus (ZwangsKühlung) und zurück zum AGB.

Edit:

In dieser Reihenfolge entlüftet sich das System fast von alleine.


----------



## LokidS (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

@ Santos natürlich erkläre ich dir den sin.

Und zwar ....... es gibt keinen  sieht gut aus ! War ein reines design Projekt meiner seitz .
Da ich eine Motto WaKü * Fallout 3 * gebaut habe. Wenn du das Bild dahinter sehen könntest, würde man evtl. drauf schließen das dies das jetpack vom Saldaten ist 


Lg  Loki


----------



## santos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

hätte ja sein können, das Du da was zusammen gestellt hast, was ich nur nicht erkenne. Nö, das wäre mir zu frickelig, immer drauf achten, das nix überläuft. Ich hatte auch erst den AGB aussen, hab dann nen kleineren genommen, den innen verbaut, weil ich endlich den Füllstandanzeiger verbauen wollte. Leider funktioniert der nicht, deshalb kommt der alte 45 cm Röhren-AGB wieder dran und wieder nach draussen. Sch.... Technik.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Sie dir bitte mein Sysprofil an und dir wird an der Verschlauchung was auffallen.


Was sollte mir da dran auffallen?



> Egal wieviel Durchfluss, Druck oder nicht, das System muss kühl bleiben und funktionieren, dann macht eine Wakü auch Spass, meine Meinung.


Inwiefern hilft mir die Aussage jetzt bei meinen Problem weiter?




> Ob da nicht ein knick i-wo
> zwichen ist ?



Keine Knicks zu erkennen. 



> Achso, die Pumpen bauen einen so starken Druck auf, dass sich die Schläuche so weit dehnen, dass beim Ausschalten der Pumpen so viel Wasser zurückgedrückt wird, dass der AGB überläuft. Meinst du nicht auch, dass aufsteigende und komprimierte Luft eine bessere Erklärung sind?


Hab ich etwa irgendwo erwähnt das der Druck durch die Dehnung der Schläuche entsteht? Natürlich entsteht er durch die komprimierte Luft. Auch Druckluft genannt. 

Aufsteigende Luft wars mit Sicherheit nicht. 



> Dann hast du auch noch einen transparenten Deckel und solltest demnach nachgucken können.


Leider nicht, weil die Pumpe in einer Dämmbox ist. 



> Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Information,


Dass Wasser in den AGB zurückläuft hab ich übrigends schon im Startpost erwähnt. 



> Wie lange hast du der Pumpe Zeit gegeben, weiter zu versuchen, Wasser in der Kreislauf zu pumpen?


Nicht lange. Vermutlich so 10 Sekunden. 



> Hast du eine Möglichkeit, den Durchfluss zu messen


Nein, aber ich sehe, dass im AGB ordentlich viel Wasser reinschießt. 



> AGB-Pumpen-GPU-CPU-Mora und mit dem Wasser unten am stehenden Radi rein, oben raus (ZwangsKühlung) und zurück zum AGB.


Was genau ist an der Reihenfolge jetzt besser? Du musst das ganze schon etwas genauer erläutern bevor ich mir jetzt eine 6 Stündige Arbeit anfange.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Dass Wasser in den AGB zurückläuft hab ich übrigends schon im Startpost erwähnt.



"zurücklaufen" und "rausschießen" ist nicht das Gleiche 



> Nicht lange. Vermutlich so 10 Sekunden.
> 
> Nein, aber ich sehe, dass im AGB ordentlich viel Wasser reinschießt.



Hmm - ist beides reproduzierbar? D.h. hast du bei mehreren Wasserwechseln eindeutig einen Druckaufbau festgestellt, der für mindestens 10 Sekunden konstant ist und anschließend trotzdem mehrfach einen hohen Durchfluss gehabt?

Irgendwie wollen eine Pumpe, die hohen Druck mit Luft aufbaut, und ein hoher Durchfluss von Wasser nicht zusammenpassen. Für Druck muss sie gegen einen Widerstand arbeiten und für Durchfluss freie Bahn haben, aber es gibt keine Verstopfung, die luftdicht und zugleich wasserdurchlässig ist.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> "zurücklaufen" und "rausschießen" ist nicht das Gleiche



Kann man gelten lassen. Ob laufen oder schießen, auf jedenfall hat sich das Wasser entgegen der Schwerkraft nach oben bewegt. 



> Hmm - ist beides reproduzierbar? D.h. hast du bei mehreren Wasserwechseln eindeutig einen Druckaufbau festgestellt, der für mindestens 10 Sekunden konstant ist und anschließend trotzdem mehrfach einen hohen Durchfluss gehabt?



Ja, aber dieses Mal war es besonders schlimm. Vermutlich weil ich den Radiator zum ersten mal mit entleert hatte. Davor wurde nur immer der PC entleert. 



> Irgendwie wollen eine Pumpe, die hohen Druck mit Luft aufbaut, und ein hoher Durchfluss von Wasser nicht zusammenpassen. Für Druck muss sie gegen einen Widerstand arbeiten und für Durchfluss freie Bahn haben, aber es gibt keine Verstopfung, die luftdicht und zugleich wasserdurchlässig ist.


Jetzt weißt du warum ich die Profis hier im Forum fragen wollte. 


Was wenn du jetzt einfach nur einen Rechenfehler hast und die Sache mit der Nettoförderhöhe berechnet sich ganz anders?


----------



## Uter (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hab ich etwa irgendwo erwähnt das der Druck  durch die Dehnung der Schläuche entsteht? Natürlich entsteht er durch  die komprimierte Luft. Auch Druckluft genannt.


Und wie  kommst du dann darauf, dass die Pumpen komplett luftfrei sind? Wenig  Luft in der Pumpe hört man beim Befüllen nicht unbedingt und ein  gewisser Druckverlust muss bei 2 Laings auch nicht gleich auffallen.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Aufsteigende Luft wars mit Sicherheit nicht.


 Hast du keinen absteigenden Schlauchabschnitt nach der Pumpe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Was wenn du jetzt einfach nur einen Rechenfehler hast und die Sache mit der Nettoförderhöhe berechnet sich ganz anders?



Da gibt es nichts zu rechnen, das ist basale Physik. Die maximale Förderhöhe ist der Gegendruck (in Metern Wassersäule angegeben), der entstehen muss, damit der Durchfluss auf 0 sinkt.




Uter schrieb:


> Und wie  kommst du dann darauf, dass die Pumpen komplett luftfrei sind? Wenig  Luft in der Pumpe hört man beim Befüllen nicht unbedingt und ein  gewisser Druckverlust muss bei 2 Laings auch nicht gleich auffallen.
> 
> Hast du keinen absteigenden Schlauchabschnitt nach der Pumpe?


 
Wenn er mehr Wasser in den Kreislauf pumpen kann, als ein obenliegender AGB hinterher wieder aufnehmen kann, dann müssen die Pumpen mehr Druck aufbauen respektive Gegendruck überwinden, als mit Schwerkraft alleine erklärbar ist. Deswegen messe ich der Schilderung auch soviel Gewicht bei. Ein gewisser Rückfluss ist bei scheiternder Füllung normal:
Man hat etwas Wasser reingedrückt und dabei die Wasserreste im Kreislauf soweit in Bewegung gesetzt, dass sie jetzt alle in aufsteigenden Ästen hängen und Gegendruck aufbauen.
Aber die maximale Strecke, die man Wasser auf diese Art in den Kreislauf reinpumpen kann, entspricht eben dem Schlauchvolumen zwischen dem Tiefpunkt, an dem sich Wasserreste gesammelt hatten und dem nächsten Hochpunkt - wenn man es schafft, weiter zu pumpen, hat man schließlich gewonnen, denn es geht wieder abwärts. Da AGBs deutlich dicker sind, als Schläuche, reicht ein Rückfluss dieses beschränkten Volumens aber nie aus, um einen oben liegenden AGB überlaufen zu lassen (es sei denn, man füllt ihn randvoll, nachdem man das maximal mögliche reingepumpt hat  )
Dafür muss man mehr Wasser reinpumpen und höheren Gegendruck generieren - und das geht dann nur noch über Kompression.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. August 2012)

Und wo liegt jetzt mein Problem. 

Was vielleicht auch noch hilfreich ist. 

Als die Wakü schon so ca bis 80% gefüllt war, riss es plötzlich das ganze Luft-Wassergemisch durch die Leitungen, und der AGB wurde innerhalb 1-2 Sekunden leer. Da enstand zum ersten Mal ein richtiger Wasserkreislauf. 

Edit: Sorry wollte eigentlich meinen oberen Beitrag bearbeiten. Ich bin es von anderen Foren gewohnt das ein Post automatisch an den letzten gehängt wird und somit ein Doppelpost gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## ludscha (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Was genau ist an der Reihenfolge jetzt besser? Du musst das ganze schon  etwas genauer erläutern bevor ich mir jetzt eine 6 Stündige Arbeit  anfange.





> Was sollte mir da dran auffallen?


Durch das Verschlauchen von unten nach oben entlüftet sich der Kreislauf um vieles leichter als vorher. Deshalb auch mit dem Wasser unten rein und oben raus. 

Bei mir läuft das Wasser ohne Pumpen beim befüllen fast bis zum CPU-Kühler.

Was dauert da 6 Stunden ??    Ich brauch dafür nicht mal 2 Stunden.


----------



## santos (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Als die Wakü schon so ca bis 80% gefüllt war, riss es plötzlich das ganze Luft-Wassergemisch durch die Leitungen, und der AGB wurde innerhalb 1-2 Sekunden leer. Da enstand zum ersten Mal ein richtiger Wasserkreislauf.


 jau kenn ich, da entweicht Luft aus dem Radi!


----------



## Uter (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er mehr Wasser in den Kreislauf pumpen kann, als ein obenliegender AGB hinterher wieder aufnehmen kann, dann müssen die Pumpen mehr Druck aufbauen respektive Gegendruck überwinden, als mit Schwerkraft alleine erklärbar ist.


Wenn man einen unendlich großen Kreislauf mit auf- und absteigenden Schläuchen hat und in den aufsteigenden Wasser und in den absteigenden Luft ist, dann kann der Kreislauf durch die Schwerkraft einen unendlich großen Gegendruck aufbauen. Überlaufen kann der AGB trotzdem natürlich nur durch Nachfüllen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Rückfluss ist bei scheiternder Füllung normal:
> Man hat etwas Wasser reingedrückt und dabei die Wasserreste im Kreislauf soweit in Bewegung gesetzt, dass sie jetzt alle in aufsteigenden Ästen hängen und Gegendruck aufbauen.
> Aber die maximale Strecke, die man Wasser auf diese Art in den Kreislauf reinpumpen kann, entspricht eben dem Schlauchvolumen zwischen dem Tiefpunkt, an dem sich Wasserreste gesammelt hatten und dem nächsten Hochpunkt - wenn man es schafft, weiter zu pumpen, hat man schließlich gewonnen, denn es geht wieder abwärts.


 Oder nach dem Hochpunkt läuft das Wasser runter ohne die Luft mitzubewegen, es entsteht also praktisch ein kleiner Wasserfall, der, im Gegensatz zu den steigenden Abschnitten, keinen Einfluss auf den Nettohöhenunterschied hat. Dazu kommt, dass die teilweise noch luftgefüllten Pumpen nicht genug Druck aufbauen können.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Als die Wakü schon so ca bis 80% gefüllt war, riss es plötzlich das ganze Luft-Wassergemisch durch die Leitungen, und der AGB wurde innerhalb 1-2 Sekunden leer. Da enstand zum ersten Mal ein richtiger Wasserkreislauf.


 Klingt stark nach dem von mir genannten plötzlichen Entlüften der Pumpen. Ich bleib dabei, es ist Luft in den Pumpen und dem Kreislauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und wo liegt jetzt mein Problem.
> 
> Was vielleicht auch noch hilfreich ist.
> 
> Als die Wakü schon so ca bis 80% gefüllt war, riss es plötzlich das ganze Luft-Wassergemisch durch die Leitungen, und der AGB wurde innerhalb 1-2 Sekunden leer. Da enstand zum ersten Mal ein richtiger Wasserkreislauf.



Klingt für mich nach "da hat sich die Verstopfung in Bewegung gesetzt".




Uter schrieb:


> Wenn man einen unendlich großen Kreislauf mit auf- und absteigenden Schläuchen hat und in den aufsteigenden Wasser und in den absteigenden Luft ist, dann kann der Kreislauf durch die Schwerkraft einen unendlich großen Gegendruck aufbauen.



Da musst du dann aber deine Restwassermengen sorgfältig kalibrieren, denn bei durchgereichtem Druck von weiter hinten werden die Luft gefüllten Abschnitte ziemlich klein werden 



> Oder nach dem Hochpunkt läuft das Wasser runter ohne die Luft mitzubewegen, es entsteht also praktisch ein kleiner Wasserfall, der, im Gegensatz zu den steigenden Abschnitten, keinen Einfluss auf den Nettohöhenunterschied hat. Dazu kommt, dass die teilweise noch luftgefüllten Pumpen nicht genug Druck aufbauen können.



Wenn das Wasser auf diese Art auf die andere Seite der Luftblase wechselt, kann es aber nicht wieder von dieser rausgedrückt werden. Solches Wasser hat man effektiv in den Kreislauf eingefüllt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Klingt für mich nach "da hat sich die Verstopfung in Bewegung gesetzt".


Für mich auch, aber welche Verstopfung?



> Ich bleib dabei, es ist Luft in den Pumpen und dem Kreislauf.


Klar ist Luft im Kreislauf. Normal, wenn man ihn befüllt. 

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann werde ich die Wakü neu befüllen. Allerdings lasse ich das Wasser vom AGB-PUmpe- PUmpe- bis zur Schnellkupplung drinnen. Dann ist die Pumpe zu 100% luftfrei und die ganze Sache ist endlich geklärt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Für mich auch, aber welche Verstopfung?



Das muss der Besitzer der Wasserkühlung wohl selbst ermitteln...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (8. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

und was ist das für eine Verstopfung die nur beim Befüllen vorhanden ist? Wie sucht man sowas?

Beim Entleeren der Wakü baue ich die Schnellkupplungen ab und blase in einen der beiden Schläuche und ich kann keinen übermäßigen Widerstand endecken. Das Wasser lässt sich schön rausblasen. 



> Durch das Verschlauchen von unten nach oben entlüftet sich der Kreislauf um vieles leichter als vorher. Deshalb auch mit dem Wasser unten rein und oben raus.


Bei mir ist Wakü von unten nach oben verschlaucht.


----------



## ludscha (8. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Wenn ich mir das Foto im Sysprofil von der Seitenansicht mit geschlossenem Seitenteil ansehe, sieht das nach Schlauchgewusel aus.

Man kan da nicht sehen wie du Verschlaucht hast.  

Also bitte ein Foto ohne Seitenteil damit man die Verschlauchung sieht


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Hab im Profil ein neues Foto reingetan. 

Es scheint tatsächlich an der Luft gelegen zu haben. Kann es zwar selbst kaum glauben, aber naja. Das Zusammendrücken der Schläuche scheint auch gut zu funktionieren. 

Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem. Wie fülle ich so schnell das Wasser nach wie die Laing es wegsaugt....... . Aber ich vermute ich werde mit einer Schläuchklemme den Durchfluss manuell etwas reduzieren, dann dürfte ich genügend Zeit haben zum Nachfüllen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## FlasherBasher (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Gerne doch dafür bin ich hier .


----------



## Uter (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da musst du dann aber deine Restwassermengen sorgfältig kalibrieren, denn bei durchgereichtem Druck von weiter hinten werden die Luft gefüllten Abschnitte ziemlich klein werden


 Wenn das Luftvolumen vorher entsprechend größer ist, dann kann die komprimierte Luft ein beliebiges Volumen ausfüllen. Limitierend ist höchstens der kritische Punkt des Gases.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Es scheint tatsächlich an der Luft gelegen zu haben. Kann es zwar selbst kaum glauben, aber naja. Das Zusammendrücken der Schläuche scheint auch gut zu funktionieren.


 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem. Wie fülle ich so schnell das Wasser nach wie die Laing es wegsaugt....... . Aber ich vermute ich werde mit einer Schläuchklemme den Durchfluss manuell etwas reduzieren, dann dürfte ich genügend Zeit haben zum Nachfüllen.


 Drosseln? Wenn du 2 Laings hast und es leise magst, dann ist das (neben dem Ausbau einer der Pumpen) die logische Lösung.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Wakü von unten nach oben verschlaucht.


 Von wegen. Da sind einige absteigende Schlauchabschnitte.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Uter schrieb:


> Drosseln? Wenn du 2 Laings hast und es leise magst, dann ist das (neben dem Ausbau einer der Pumpen) die logische Lösung.



Es geht nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um genügend Nachfüllzeit. 



> Von wegen. Da sind einige absteigende Schlauchabschnitte.



Es ist anders auch schwierig, da ich keine engen Biegeradien machen kann. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es aber von unten nach oben.


----------



## LokidS (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Lol zu geil dein Thread hat echt spass gemacht gl hf 

grüsse Loki


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem. Wie fülle ich so schnell das Wasser nach wie die Laing es wegsaugt....... . Aber ich vermute ich werde mit einer Schläuchklemme den Durchfluss manuell etwas reduzieren, dann dürfte ich genügend Zeit haben zum Nachfüllen.



Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach eine beim Befüllen abschaltest?




Uter schrieb:


> Wenn das Luftvolumen vorher entsprechend größer ist, dann kann die komprimierte Luft ein beliebiges Volumen ausfüllen. Limitierend ist höchstens der kritische Punkt des Gases.



Eben nicht. Limitierend ist die Menge an Luft, die im Kreislauf ist - und das ist in dem Fall das Volumen der Schläuche zwischen zwei mir Restwasser gefüllten Tiefpunkten. Diese Menge Luft kann man jetzt vor dem Wasser solange herdrücken, bis das Wasser kurz vor dem nächsten Höhepunkt steht. Dabei wird die Luft komprimiert. Sinkt ihr Volumen (wegen Druck von Blasen weiter hinten) soweit, dass sie den folgenden absteigenden Ast nicht mehr vollständig füllen kann, hat man zwei Optionen: Soweit drücken, dass die davorliegende Wasserblase in den absteigenden Ast eindringt oder sowenig drücken, dass die dahinterliegende Wasserblase zum Teil in besagtem absteigenden Ast bleibt. In beiden Fällen hast du keinen weiteren Druckaufbau durch Schwerkraft 


P.S.:
Die Verschlauchung würde ich, soweit das auf den Matschbildern zu erkennen ist, mal als Katastrophe bezeichnen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach eine beim Befüllen abschaltest?


1 Pumpe hat auch noch zu viel Leistung. ich muss mit einem Trichter durch einen G1/4 Anschluss nachfüllen. Das dauert. 



> Die Verschlauchung würde ich, soweit das auf den Matschbildern zu erkennen ist, mal als Katastrophe bezeichnen.


Tja, was soll man machen. Lieber ne katastrophale Verschlauchung als ständig geknickte Schläuche.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Dann haste wohl einen schlechten Schlauchdurchmesser oder einen sehr günstigen Schlauch. Mein Primochill 16/10 bekommt Biegeradien hin die ich niemals brauchen werde. Selbst mit Spawa zu CPU  mit sehr wenig Schlauch ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Tja, ich hab wohl beides. 

Aber was solls. Dann ist halt evtl 1 Meter mehr Schlauch verbaut als nötig. Das bringt mich auch nicht um.


----------



## ludscha (9. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Mein Primochill 16/10 bekommt Biegeradien hin die ich niemals brauchen werde.


Hab ich auch und sehr guter Schlauch 


Mir laufen da Tränen in die Augen, wenn ich die Verschlauchung sehe.

Wie wärs wenn du dir nur zum Befüllen ein externes NT kaufen würdest ?? Den mit dem kann man die Pumpe ausschalten bevor der AGB leer ist.


Edit: Auf ein externes NT hatte ich dich in einem vorherigen Post schon mal hingewiesen.


----------



## santos (10. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

@Ludscha
wozu braucht man ein zusätzliches Netzteil? Wie wäre es mit einem Dongel oder Adapter, wie diesen hier?


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Ach der Typ der hört doch eh nicht auf viele Vorschläge. Netzteil oder Adapter....


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (10. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*



> Den mit dem kann man die Pumpe ausschalten bevor der AGB leer ist.



1 Sekunde mein Freund.


----------



## ludscha (10. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

@ santos 

Deine Version geht natürlich auch  , aber mir persönlich ist es lieber die beiden Pumpen abzustöpsen und ans externe NT dranzuhängen.
Bei deiner Version wäre mir die Kabelabstöpselei zu umständlich 

@ sniper

Ja mein Freund, wenn Du schnell genug bist


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (11. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Einfacher ist es den Durchfluss zu reduzieren, denn dann wäre es möglich nonstop nachzufüllen bis die Wakü voll ist. Somit erspare ich mir Zeit und einen Haufen Ärger. Weißt ja was passiert wenn ich erst nach 1,1 Sekunden ausschalte. Stichwort "Luft".


----------



## santos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

@Sniper
Ich sach ma so, jedem das seine oder, jeder wie er will, oder, mir egal, ist nicht mein Rechner. Ich hätte vielleicht ein Rat, Tip oder meinetwegen ein Vorschlag. Schmeiß Dein internes AGB raus, nimm ein Röhren-AGB (möglichst 45cm) bau es an extern, an Deinen Mora. Schließ die Schläuche so an, das Du das Wasser beim befüllen, steigen siehst, dann passt alles. So habe ich das gemacht. Meine Entlüftung dauert 10 Minuten und erfolgt automatisch, ohne das ich etwas mache, ausser Wasser ins AGB nach zu füllen. Bilder kommen nachher.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (11. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

Würde mir meinen AGB lieber behalten.


----------



## santos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Befüllen der Wakü*

das bleibt Dir überlassen. Hab ja geschrieben, ist nur ein Vorschlag. Wie schon erwähnt, für mich ist meine Anlage am einfachsten. Sollte Wasser fehlen, schraube ich die Röhre oben auf und fülle nach, feddich in 2 Minuten.


----------

